
Tesla’s first-mover advantage over rival car makers should only get bigger - RickJWagner
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/the-survival-of-teslas-rivals-is-far-from-a-sure-thing-2019-11-08
======
Gravityloss
Nokia was doing all that already before the iphone with Linux and Maemo:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_770_Internet_Tablet](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_770_Internet_Tablet)

Which ultimately led to the N9, through N800, N810 and N900

